# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  من صلى إلى غير القبلة ظانّاًً إصابته ، ثم علم بخطئه . هل يعيد الصلاة ؟

## حمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،

أفيدونا .
مثل : من صلى في مسجد ، ثم تبيّن أنّ المسجد لا يتجه إلى القبلة في انحراف كبير .
ومثل : من سأل عن القبلة - في الحضر - ثم تبين له خطأ المسؤول .
ومثل : من دلّ زوجته على جهة قبلتها ظاناً أنها على محاذاة المسجد ، ثم تبين لهما أنها على خلاف قبلة المسجد (بانحراف كبير) .

تنويه : هذه الأسئلة كلها عن الصلاة في الحضر لا في السفر

----------


## آل عامر

جاء في كتاب المغني لابن قدامة رحمه الله : 

( من صلى بالاجتهاد إلى جهة , ثم علم أنه قد أخطأ القبلة , لم يكن عليه إعادة، وجملته أن المجتهد إذا صلى بالاجتهاد إلى جهة , ثم بان له أنه صلى إلى غير جهة الكعبة يقينا , لم يلزمه الإعادة ، وكذلك المقلد الذي صلى بتقليده . وبهذا قال مالك , وأبو حنيفة . والشافعي في أحد قوليه

----------


## آل عامر

وللفائدة إذا كان الانحراف عن القبلة يسيرا ، فإن هذا لا يضر ولا تبطل به الصلاة ؛ لأن الواجب على من كان بعيدا عن الكعبة أن يتجه إلى جهتها ، ولا يشترط في حقه أن يكون اتجاهه إلى عين الكعبة ، لحديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( مَا بَيْنَ الْمَشْرِقِ وَالْمَغْرِبِ قِبْلَةٌ ) .
قال الصنعاني رحمه الله في سبل السلام [ 1/260 ] : ( والحديث دليل على أن الواجب استقبال الجهة ، لا العين في حق من تعذرت عليه العين ) .

----------


## حمد

> جاء في كتاب المغني لابن قدامة رحمه الله : 
> ( من صلى بالاجتهاد إلى جهة , ثم علم أنه قد أخطأ القبلة , لم يكن عليه إعادة، وجملته أن المجتهد إذا صلى بالاجتهاد إلى جهة , ثم بان له أنه صلى إلى غير جهة الكعبة يقينا , لم يلزمه الإعادة ، وكذلك المقلد الذي صلى بتقليده . وبهذا قال مالك , وأبو حنيفة . والشافعي في أحد قوليه


بارك الله فيك أخي آل عامر ، لكن
ابن قدامة لا يتكلم عن مسألتنا ، إنما يتحدث عن الأماكن التي لا يمكن معرفة القبلة فيها إلا بالاجتهاد .
كالسفر أو الأماكن التي لا يوجد ما يُّغلّب على ظنك اتجاه القبلة فيها .

أما سؤالي فهو في الحضر ?

----------


## أبو زياد النوبي

أخي الحبيب مبنى هذه المسألة على : هل الإستقبال في الحضر شرط أم واجب فمن قال أنه شرط لم يفرق بين العالم وغيره لأن الشرط لا يسقط بعدم العلم كما في حديث خالد بن معدان من ان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر الرجل الذي كان في قدمه أثر اللمعة من الدرهم بإعادة الوضوء والصلاة مع ان الذي يظهر ان الرجل لم يكن عالما فمبنى المسألة هل الإستقبال في الحضر هو شرط أم واجب من واجبات الصلاة وفي المسألة كما تعلم خلاف ما بين أهل العلم على ولين أم القول الاول أنه واجب ليس شرط وهو ما ذهب إليه الشوكاني في النيل (1/523) ونصره العلامة الألباني في الثمر المستطاب (842) واستدلوا عليه بأدلة كثيرة من أهمها :
الاول : أن ما جاء في إستقبال القبلة إنما هو من قبيل الأوامر الجردة عن قرين الشرطية فالأصل في الأوامر انها للوجوب حتى تأتي قرينة ترفعها إلى الشرطية أو تنزل بها إلى الإستحباب فإن لم تأتي قرينة ترفعه أو تنزل به فهو على أصله من إفادة الوجوب ومثال القرينة على الشرطية أن يعلق ثمرة العمل عليه أو ينفي صحة العمل إلا بتحقق هذا الفعل مثال ( لا صلاة لمن لم يقرء بإم الكتاب 
الدليل الثاني عندهم : أن الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم صلوا إلى غير القبلة في غيمة فلما طلعت الشمس إذا هم قد صلوا إلى غير القبلة فأخبروا النبي فقال قد وقعت صلاتكم ( حسنه الشيخ في سنن الترمذي 345) وهذا دليل على عدم إشتراط الإستقبال لأنه لو كان شرطا لأمرهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يعيدوا الصلاة لا فتقادها شرطا من شروطها والقاعدة إذا تخلف الشرط تخلف المشروط 
الدليل الثالث : حديث تحويل القبلة من حديث ابن عمر قال : بينما الناس في قباء يصلون صلاة الصبح إذا جائهم أتيٍ فقال : قد إنزل على النبي قرآن الليلة وقد أُمِرَ أن يستقبل الكعبة فاستقبلوها وكانت وجوههم إلى إلى الشام فاستاداروا إلى الكعبة وفي رأوية عن أنس ( وهم ركوع وقد صلوا ركعة ) مسلم ) وهذا دليل على عدم الإشتراط لأنهم لم يخرجوا من الصلاة ولم يقطعوها فاعتبروا ما صلوا من ركعة إلى غير القبلة صلاة صحيحه فلو كان الإستقبال شرطا لقطعوا الصلاة وأعادوها لأنها لم تكن إستوفت شروطها كما لو صلى رجل بلا نية ركعة من الصلاة ثم نوى في الثانية فهل يقولون إن الصلاة مجزأة وليس عليه إعادة 
أم القول الثاني وهو للجمهور بما يكاد يكون إجمعا ( مراتب الإجماع لابن حزم 26) وليس بذا 
واستدلوا عليه بالأتي : 
الدليل الأول : قو الله عز وجل : ( ومن حيث خرجت فول وجهك شرط المسجد الحرام وحيث ما كنتم فولوا وجوهكم شطره ) 
الدليل الثاني عندهم : إستدلالهم بحديث المسئ من وقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ثم استقبل القبلة ...) 
الجواب عن أدلتهم : أم الأيوة فليس فيها دليل على الإشتراط إنما غاية ما تدل عليى وما يمكن أن يتوصل منها إليه هو الوجوب لأن الأوامر المجردة عن القرائن لا تفيد إلا الوجوب لأنه لا قرينة هنا ترفعه إلى الإشتراط وكذا في حديث المسئ .
الدليل الثالث : كما أني سمعت بعضهم يستدل  بقول الله عز وجل : ( وإن الذين أوتوا الكتاب ليعلمون أنه الحق من ربهم ...ولأن اتيت الذين أوتوا الكتاب بكل أية ما تبعوا قبلتك وما أنت بتابع قبلتهم وما بعضهم بتابع قبلة بعض ...) الأية 
ثم قال إن الله رب العالمين جعل هذه القبلة علامة ظاهرة على الأمة المحمدية بل جعلها من شعائر الأمة الظاهرة 
الجواب : 
أن ما ذكر من وجه للدلالة فهو بعيد جدا لا يدل على الشرطية فليس لأنها من شعائر الأمة الظاهرة أو أنها علامة على الأمة المحمدية أن تكون شرطا في الصلاة كما في الاذن فهو من شعائر الأمة الظاهرة فهل يقولون بأنه شرط في صحة الصلاة 
ولو سلمنا لهم فإنه قد جائت أدلة أخر تنفي الشرطية كما سبق ذكره .
الدليل الرابع : الإجماع قالوا أنه أجمع أهل العلم على ان إستقبال الصلاة شرط في صحة الصلاة ( مراتب الإجماع لابن حزم ( 26) 
الجواب : 
وهذا الإجماع هش في ثبوته نظر ولأنه قد جاء عن بعض أهل العلم قولهم بأن من صلى إلى غير القبلة غير عالم أو مخطأ فقد أجزأته صلاته 
2- أن الإجماع إنما يأتي في النرتبة الثالثة في الإستدلال فلا يقدم الإجماع على النص الصريح إن وجد الإجماع 
بل غن دعوى الإجماع متعزرة بعد عهد الصحابة كما قال الإمام أحمد عليه الرحمة : من قال أجمع الناس فقد كذب وما يدرية لعلهم إختلفوا 
وعلية يترجح المذهب الأول من أن الإستقبال واجب وليس بشرط وذلك للمرجحات الأتية : 
الأول : أن ادلة القول الأول أصرح وأظهر وأقوى في موطن الدلالة من المذهب الثاني . 
الثاني : أنه أمكن الجواب عان أدلة المذهب الثاني كما سبق . 
الثالث : أن أدلة المذهب الثاني محتملة بل ليست فيها دلالة أصلا . 
الرابع موفقة القول الاول للأصول العامة في الشريعة من اليسر الشريعة وعدم التكايف ولا شك أن القول بالوجوب أقرب إلى قاعدة عدم التكليف من القول بالإشتراط ومن أن الأصل في الاوامر الوجوب حتى تأتي قرينة 
أم النقطة الثانية في المسألة وهى وجب الإجتهاد وأتفقت المذاهب الأربعة على وجوب الإجتهاد ( نهاية المحتاج (1/422) لأن الإستقبال واجب فما كان وسيلة لهذا الواجب كان واجب فإن إجتهد وأخطأ فأن كان في صلاته فليتجه إلى القبلة ولا يخرج من صلاته وأن صلى إلى أربع إتجاتهات بأربع إجتهادات حسبما يأديه إجتهاده لحديث أهل قباء 
فإن كان خراج الصلاة فلا إعادة عليه لحديث السارية ولا فرق بين خروج الوقت وعدم خروجه 
قال الشوكاني : وفي حديث معاذ التصريح بأن ذلك كان بعد الفراغ من الصلاة قبل إنقضاء الوقت وهو أصرح في الدلالة على عدم الشرطية وفيه أيضا رد على من ذهب إلى التفريق بين وجوب الإعادة بين بقاء الوقت وعدمه ) يشير إلى حديث معاذ عند الطبري في الأوسط بلفظ صلينا مع رسول الله في يوم غيام في سفر إلى غير القبلة فقال : فلما قضى الصلاة وسلم تجلت الشمس فقلنا يا رسول الله صلينا إلى غير القبلة فقال : قد وقعت صلاتكم بحقها إلى الله ) وفي إسناده أبو عبلة واسمه شمر بن عطاء وقد ذكره ابن حبان في الثقات 
فعلية لا يعيد الصلاة خاصة وقد ترجح أن الإستقبال واجب وليس شرط 
هذا بحث مختصر على عجلة ولعلى أنشط بعد إلى كتابة غيره  وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## حمد

> ولأنه قد جاء عن بعض أهل العلم قولهم بأن من صلى إلى غير القبلة غير عالم أو مخطأ فقد أجزأته صلاته


أرجو أن تنقل لي أقوالهم ، جزيت خيراً .

----------


## أبو زياد النوبي

وجزيت أخي الحبيب 
نقلا من الموسوعة الفقيهية الكويتية 
ذَكَرَ الْحَنَفِيَّةُ أَنَّ مِنْ مُفْسِدَاتِ الصَّلاَةِ تَحْوِيل الْمُصَلِّي صَدْرَهُ عَنِ الْقِبْلَةِ بِغَيْرِ عُذْرٍ اتِّفَاقًا ، وَإِنْ تَعَمَّدَ الصَّلاَةَ إلَى غَيْرِ الْقِبْلَةِ عَلَى سَبِيل الاِسْتِهْزَاءِ يَكْفُرُ ، وَهَذَا مُتَّفَقٌ مَعَ الْقَوَاعِدِ الْعَامَّةِ لِلشَّرِيعَةِ .
وَفَصَّل الْحَنَفِيَّةُ فِيمَا إِذَا صَلَّى بِلاَ تَحَرٍّ فَظَهَرَ أَنَّهُ أَصَابَ الْقِبْلَةَ أَثْنَاءَ الصَّلاَةِ بَطَلَتْ صَلاَتُهُ ، لِبِنَاءِ الْقَوِيِّ عَلَى الضَّعِيفِ ، فَإِنْ ظَهَرَ ذَلِكَ بَعْدَ الصَّلاَةِ صَحَّتْ صَلاَتُهُ ، لأَِنَّ مَا فُرِضَ لِغَيْرِهِ - كَالاِسْتِقْبَا  ل الْمَشْرُوطِ لِصِحَّةِ الصَّلاَةِ - يُشْتَرَطُ حُصُولُهُ لاَ تَحْصِيلُهُ ، وَقَدْ حَصَل وَلَيْسَ فِيهِ بِنَاءُ الْقَوِيِّ عَلَى الضَّعِيفِ . (ابن عابدين 1 / 55 ، 292 ).
وَقَال الْمَالِكِيَّةُ : إنْ أَدَّاهُ اجْتِهَادُهُ لِجِهَةٍ فَخَالَفَهَا وَصَلَّى مُتَعَمِّدًا بَطَلَتْ صَلاَتُهُ وَإِنْ صَادَفَ الْقِبْلَةَ ، وَيُعِيدُ أَبَدًا . وَأَمَّا لَوْ صَلَّى لِغَيْرِهَا نَاسِيًا وَصَادَفَ الْقِبْلَةَ فَهَل يَجْرِي فِيهِ مِنَ الْخِلاَفِ مَا يَجْرِي فِي النَّاسِي إِذَا أَخْطَأَ ، أَوْ يُجْزَمُ بِالصِّحَّةِ لأَِنَّهُ صَادَفَ وَهُوَ الظَّاهِرُ ؟ .
وَذَكَرَ الشَّافِعِيَّةُ أَنَّهُ لاَ يَسْقُطُ اسْتِقْبَالُهَا بِجَهْلٍ وَلاَ غَفْلَةٍ وَلاَ إكْرَاهٍ وَلاَ نِسْيَانٍ ، فَلَوْ اسْتَدْبَرَ نَاسِيًا لَمْ يَضُرَّ  لَوْ عَادَ عَنْ قُرْبٍ .  
وَيُسَنُّ عِنْدَ ذَلِكَ أَنْ يَسْجُدَ لِلسَّهْوِ لأَِنَّ تَعَمُّدَ الاِسْتِدْبَارِ مُبْطِلٌ . وَهَذَا بِخِلاَفِ مَا لَوْ أُمِيل عَنْهَا قَهْرًا فَإِنَّهَا تَبْطُل ، وَإِنْ قَل الزَّمَنُ لِنُدْرَةِ ذَلِكَ . (3) وَلَوْ دَخَل فِي الصَّلاَةِ بِاجْتِهَادٍ ثُمَّ ظَهَرَ الْخَطَأُ بَطَلَتْ صَلاَتُهُ .
وَأَطْلَقَ الْحَنَابِلَةُ الْقَوْل بِأَنَّ مِنْ مُبْطِلاَتِ الصَّلاَةِ اسْتِدْبَارَ الْقِبْلَةِ حَيْثُ شُرِطَ اسْتِقْبَالُهَا . كَمَا نَصُّوا فِي بَابِ شُرُوطِ الصَّلاَةِ عَلَى أَنَّ هَذِهِ الشُّرُوطَ لاَ تَسْقُطُ عَمْدًا أَوْ سَهْوًا أَوْ جَهْلاً . (4) 
هَذَا ، وَلاَ بُدَّ مِنَ الْقَوْل أَنَّ الْمَالِكِيَّةَ وَالْحَنَابِلَة  َ نَصُّوا عَلَى أَنَّ الْمُصَلِّيَ إِذَا حَوَّل وَجْهَهُ وَصَدْرَهُ عَنِ الْقِبْلَةِ لَمْ تَفْسُدْ صَلاَتُهُ ، حَيْثُ بَقِيَتْ رِجْلاَهُ إلَى الْقِبْلَةِ . وَنَصَّ الْمَالِكِيَّةُ عَلَى أَنَّهُ يُكْرَهُ لَهُ ذَلِكَ بِلاَ ضَرُورَةٍ ، وَقَالُوا : إنَّ هَذِهِ الْكَرَاهَةَ فِي حَقِّ مُعَايِنِ الْكَعْبَةِ حَيْثُ لَمْ يَخْرُجْ شَيْءٌ مِنْ بَدَنِهِ ، فَإِنْ خَرَجَ مِنْهُ شَيْءٌ وَلَوْ أُصْبُعًا مِنْ سَمْتِهَا بَطَلَتْ صَلاَتُهُ . (5)
تَبَيُّنُ الْخَطَأِ فِي الْقِبْلَةِ : 
 أَطْلَقَ الْحَنَفِيَّةُ الْقَوْل بِأَنَّ الْمُصَلِّيَ الَّذِي لَمْ يَشُكَّ فِي الْقِبْلَةِ وَلَمْ يَتَحَرَّ إِذَا ظَهَرَ لَهُ خَطَؤُهُ فِي الْقِبْلَةِ وَهُوَ فِي الصَّلاَةِ فَسَدَتْ صَلاَتُهُ ، بِخِلاَفِ مَنْ خَفِيَتْ عَلَيْهِ الْقِبْلَةُ فَشَكَّ فِيهَا وَتَحَرَّى ، ثُمَّ ظَهَرَ لَهُ خَطَؤُهُ وَهُوَ فِي الصَّلاَةِ اسْتَدَارَ إلَى الْجِهَةِ الَّتِي انْتَهَى إلَيْهَا تَحَرِّيهِ ، أَمَّا إِذَا ظَهَرَ لَهُ خَطَؤُهُ بَعْدَ انْتِهَاءِ الصَّلاَةِ فَإِنَّ صَلاَتَهُ صَحِيحَةٌ .
وَذَهَبَ الْحَنَفِيَّةُ وَالْمَالِكِيَّ  ةُ إِلَى وُجُوبِ الإِْعَادَةِ عَلَى الْمُجْتَهِدِ وَالْمُقَلِّدِ إِذَا كَانَتْ عَلاَمَاتُ الْقِبْلَةِ ظَاهِرَةً ثُمَّ تَبَيَّنَ الْخَطَأُ فِيهَا ، لأَِنَّهُ لاَ عُذْرَ لأَِحَدٍ فِي الْجَهْل بِالأَْدِلَّةِ الظَّاهِرَةِ . أَمَّا دَقَائِقُ عِلْمِ الْهَيْئَةِ وَصُوَرُ النُّجُومِ الثَّوَابِتِ فَهُوَ مَعْذُورٌ فِي الْجَهْل بِهَا فَلاَ إعَادَةَ عَلَيْهِ . وَلَمْ يُفَرِّقِ الْحَنَابِلَةُ وَالشَّافِعِيَّ  ةُ فِي مُقَابِل الأَْظْهَرِ عِنْدَهُمْ بَيْنَ مَا إِذَا كَانَتِ الأَْدِلَّةُ ظَاهِرَةً فَاشْتَبَهَتْ عَلَيْهِ أَوْ خَفِيَتْ ، وَبَيْنَ مَا إِذَا كَانَتْ أَدِلَّةٌ خَفِيَّةٌ ، لأَِنَّهُ أَتَى بِمَا أُمِرَ فِي الْحَالَيْنِ وَعَجَزَ عَنِ اسْتِقْبَال الْقِبْلَةِ فِي الْمَوْضِعَيْنِ فَاسْتَوَيَا فِي عَدَمِ الإِْعَادَةِ . أَمَّا فِي الْقَوْل الأَْظْهَرِ لِلشَّافِعِيَّة  ِ فَتَلْزَمُهُ الإِْعَادَةُ لأَِنَّهُ أَخْطَأَ فِي شَرْطٍ مِنْ شُرُوطِ الصَّلاَةِ .

----------

